# UNC Tarheels



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I heard the UNC Tarheels beat the NCSU Wolfpack. Did anyone catch the game by any chance?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They won 65-53. Latta and company are tough to stop. Larkins is a beast in the paint. I love watching the Lady Heels. Will they end up being the only undefeated team in the next few weeks? We will have to watch and see.

I watched the LSU/UConn snore-fest last night and was very disappointed at the play of both teams. LSU had absolutely no energy, and Pokey obviously had no game plan. I was telling a friend it is as if Pokey just threw her team out there to see how they would do against a well oiled machine...and for the most part the Lady Tigers stayed on the floor...just couldn't get shots to fall.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Well UNC beat #1 Duke again, that's the 2nd time UNC has beaten the devils this season. They are pretty good!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the lady Heels have Duke's number. Another impressive win for them. Hopefully, this is Lattas last year. Is it?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ivory Latta is a junior...she and Larkins are going to beat the he11 out of everybody next year, too.

Loves some Number 12, and Number 2!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Latta is a beast. If the Vols don't win the NCAA title, I'll be rooting for the Heels.




Go Vols!!!


Go Tar Heels!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What's up with rooting for the Lady Vols over Latta, Larkins, and Company? I love the Heels, cuz they are blue collar, hard working gals.

I am thinking about getting a Baby Blue Number 2 jersey to wear to Comets games this year...what do you think???


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice win for the Vols in the SEC title games


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> What's up with rooting for the Lady Vols over Latta, Larkins, and Company? I love the Heels, cuz they are blue collar, hard working gals.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a Baby Blue Number 2 jersey to wear to Comets games this year...what do you think???



I like Pat Summit thats the real reason I root for the Vols. Candace Parker is pretty good too so that doesn't hurt the cause.


I'm hoping to see the Vols and the Heels in the final 4.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

OK, Tracy...UNC and Tenn could possibly only meet in the Elite 8...so which one is going to the Final Four???

I have to go with the speed and outside shooting of UNC over UTenn's strong inside game. Once Anosike is in foul trouble, and if Larkins stays out of foul trouble, UNC will kill them from the outside shooting.

What you think, Missy??? I also ended up with UNC against OU in the final. That means I have OU beating Augustus and Big Syl in the Elite 8. I think it will come down to coaching, and Pokey has disappointed me in some big games this season. She seems to not have a thorough enough game plan, sometimes, and just relies on the athletic ability of the players to get it done...and then it is too late in the game to get the win.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

UNC got screwed on their bracket. Hardest road to the championship ever? not to mention in the 2nd round they could play vanderbilt... ON THE LATTERS HOMECOURT. Pathetic.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think whichever team makes it out of the Cleveland bracket will win the whole thing...they will be well tested.

I keep getting OU into the Final game, so it could be an interesting match up for UNC. I just don't think LSU will beat OU...but I really want to see that Fowles/CP3 match up on the inside.

Hoston will be a key shooter for LSU to make it to the Final Four.

Geaux Lady Bengals...but, I am afraid you are going to run into an imovable force.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> OK, Tracy...UNC and Tenn could possibly only meet in the Elite 8...so which one is going to the Final Four???
> 
> I have to go with the speed and outside shooting of UNC over UTenn's strong inside game. Once Anosike is in foul trouble, and if Larkins stays out of foul trouble, UNC will kill them from the outside shooting.
> 
> What you think, Missy??? I also ended up with UNC against OU in the final. That means I have OU beating Augustus and Big Syl in the Elite 8. I think it will come down to coaching, and Pokey has disappointed me in some big games this season. She seems to not have a thorough enough game plan, sometimes, and just relies on the athletic ability of the players to get it done...and then it is too late in the game to get the win.




You're right T! I think the Heels will go to the final 4 but I'm hoping that the Vols go. :smile:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ivory Latta...now thats a bad bi*ch...lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

unfortunately, evil prevailed... why was Tenn a 2 seed in the first place?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

My gurl Ivory did her thing 2day..


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> My gurl Ivory did her thing 2day..


Love the avatar...and yes, she certainly did.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I'm definetly rooting for the Heels to win it all now.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lady Heels just lost to Maryland 81-70. What an upset!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Upset? Perhaps...Upsetting? Yes...my bracket is blown to smitherines!

MD had UNC's number, and both teams know it...they really know it now. Next year will be very interesting, because this could be the biggest rivalry in not only the ACC, but all of WCBB.

Gotta love Larkins.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah, larkins had a monster game!! Too bad my girl Ivory didnt..that injury couldve been a factor..oh well, theres always next year


----------

